# I love her but she loves another guy.



## prabh (Jun 24, 2011)

Me and my partner had been in relation for over 2 years. she had some past with some guy. she was in love with a guy who was married. she told me that she loved her bcz his wife dumped him so she sympathized with him. then i came into her life. When she said yes to my purpose she said yes i want to spend my life with you not i Love you too. ok i thought she will take time to come out of last relation. she eventually said I love you about a month after.then our relation started and was very good. we were really really close. we used to do everything together. we took baths together, had sex almost did everything together. we used to thought about how many kids we will have etc. i was pretty clear about my future as i loved her so much and knew she is mine and will marry me. she also had full trust in me. 
but in the last 2 3 months things changed significantly. she became more AWARE of facebook and she is at facebook all the time. she went into a relationship with a man whom she has not seen live. just the pictures on fb. i was really shocked when i found it out. she did not told me this i had to find it out as my gut feeling was saying something is wrong way she was reacting to me. she used to find ways to fight. like say you used too much toilet paper today or like you should have made shake in this jar not that. like that childish stuff. usually i do all the work at home. cooking, dished cleaning etc. i study full time in uni as well and also work part time. she works full time.

one day when i had a fight with her she told its over. our relationship has ended. i cried whole day that day. next day i woke up when she was about to go to work. i asked her if she ate something. she said no. i said you should i will cook it for you. she said no you dont worry we are separate now. then i lost my temper. i asked you cheat on me what i do wrong. i said if you wanna go, go i will never come back. i left home that day. when i came back at night she was crying all over the place. i asked what happened. she said dont leave me or i will cry my whole life. she said i want that guy as well as i love him but i also want you. i dont know what she mean by that. now that guy dumper her. now she is always waiting on facebook for that guy to come online so that she can talk to him. my exams are going on and i m going through such severe stress that i cant describe. still i cook , work and study. she just sits on fb and waits for him. i said to her once no matter where you go i will always love you. 
i just dont want to leave her bcz i love her more than anything else in my life. she means a lot to me even though i might not. she told me that when you purposed me than i thought that you are a good person and my parents will love you and as you are intelligent we will have a safe future. this tells me she never loved me from heart. she asked me to be with her all the life but she might not marry me. 
now i dont know what should i do. on one hand she says we will get married bcz that guy dumped her and on other hand she always waits for that guy to come online and talk to her just as FRIEND in front of me. we still sleep together. its like having facing a tsunami and you have been asked not to leave the beach. 

i dont know what to do. any advice?


----------

